# Meet Millie, my new hedgehog!



## Killer quills (Jan 1, 2011)

The pic below is when I first picked her up after the first 5 minutes of having her... she was not too happy. 
























^^^^ Millie 2 weeks old. Love her!

Sorry the pics aren't too clear...my phone isn't the greatest.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

She is very cute! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & congrats on Millie!! She is just a cutie-pie!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is stunning!  Congrats and welcome to HHC!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Millie is super-cute! Welcome to HHC!


----------



## Killer quills (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone! We are still getting used to each other, but I love her to death already! This site has helped me so much! It's nice to be able to ask questions and get experienced suggestions so I can be a good hedgie owner


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's an adorable little hedgie, congrats


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

She's so pretty, congrats! Welcome to HHC!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Haha. I love the little grumpy "I just want to sleep" look of her on the green blanket.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just wonderful. You are very lucky.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Nebular said:


> Haha. I love the little grumpy "I just want to sleep" look of her on the green blanket.


I laughed when I saw this pic as I am VERY familiar with that look. :lol: :lol: But I tend to see it more after bath time:


----------



## zomeister (Dec 7, 2010)

so cute


----------



## Killer quills (Jan 1, 2011)

MissC said:


> Nebular said:
> 
> 
> > Haha. I love the little grumpy "I just want to sleep" look of her on the green blanket.
> ...


She is famous for that look for sure! She does it all the time from her pouch when I peek in on her. It's the look like "hey, yeah I see you, now leave me alone" look. haha Makes me laugh everytime.


----------



## Killer quills (Jan 1, 2011)

*Meet Millie, my new hedgehog! (Update)*









She literally poses for pictures with me...

I just wanted to give a quick update about Millie because it's been a while since I've posted anything about her on here.

Well, she is almost 6 months old!!! I'm still in shock. She's my little cuddle bug and my husband gets so jealous about it. :lol: My mom can't stop telling everyone the only grandchildren she gets from me for now is Millie... haha

We've recently moved and Millie gets a comfortable corner in our closet. It's like the space was meant for a hedgehog set up, and she loves it!! She gets her peace and quiet, but at the same time she can always hear us close. Luckily, the closet muffles her maniac wheeling adventures at night so we can actually sleep; whereas the door in our previous place did nothing of the sort and we'd be up when she was whether we liked it or not. :| (It wouldn't have been so bad if I could get away with being grumpy all the time like she does.) 

Sadly she's already attempted hibernation, but we have all the factors now in control and she seems to be over it. Our new roommate saw that our closet light was on and thought she would be a good citizen and help us out by turning it off! We didn't catch it until later that night when it had already been off for hours. While it normally would have been a nice gesture, obviously it wasn't a good thing for our nocturnal roomie. haha We are still in the process of teaching her these small factors to Millie's survival. :x

As you can see she loves modeling for any camera action. Not even kidding, it's like she hears the sound of the camera and all the sudden poses and holds still long enough to take a picture. Even if the camera sound is off, as soon as she realizes what is going on, she wastes no time into getting her perfect shot in. She loves giving me kisses and will allow me to give her a couple every once in a while. (She doesn't know those are my absolute favorite!!)

When I first thought of getting a hedgehog I didn't think my husband would let me. Once I got her in our house, I didn't think she'd be so easy to love... how do you love a sea urchin of pain? But now that I've had her for about 4 months now, I still can't believe I have her and I'm now working on begging my husband for another!  I can't imagine my nights without her to cuddle up with. She is now a highlight and guaranteed part of my every day routine!!! Who knew something with such a 'tude' like hers would grow on someone like she has? I almost envy her being able to radiate her crabby attitude without holding back and still be irresistibly cute! It's hard NOT to spoil her rotten.

Oh the life of a hedgehog...


----------

